# Picked up my double-take machine



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally traded my '11 Cruze on a '14 Cruze Diesel last night. Tungsten Grey color; love it so far.

Had my first double-take with less than 40 miles on the clock when I pulled into a restaurant parking lot on the way home. A guy coming out the front door had a curious look on his face as I pulled into the parking lot. As I parked he looked again and again and finally walked around and peered behind my car to see what kind of badges were on it. As I got out he asked, "Is that a diesel? I didn't know Chevy made a diesel!"


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally delivered eh? Well congrats. Let us know your impressions compared to the 11 after some time with it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Congo Rats! Did you salvage anything off the '11 before you traded her in?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Congo Rats! Did you salvage anything off the '11 before you traded her in?


Nah. It was all stock anyway. I thought about taking the spare tire and jack kit for good measure on long trips in the middle of nowhere, but I decided against it.

I was able to drive it about 175 miles so far (dealer is that far), so I got a good run-in on it. It only had 6 miles on the clock when I picked her up, and I drove my passenger nuts varying the engine the whole way home. It's too bad we don't have some good hills here to really give it a good long work up without gaining too much speed.

Impressions so far are that it is far more refined than the '11. Granted, I can't tell you how much of that is improvement in model years vs the fact that the diesel is a premium build.

A few things I noticed so far:
-Aside from the different engine, the first thing I noticed was the lack of the clunky 6AT the '11s were known for. No more pressing on the gas while coasting up to a light and wondering how hard the tranny is going to engage. The Aisin is butter smooth. As much as I liked my '11, that I will _not_ miss.
-Engine noise in the cabin is pleasantly about the same or even better than the 1.4L
-Other noises (road, wind, etc.) are quieter than my '11; might have a lot to do with the improved sound insulation on the diesel
-The ride is very similar; if anything, the diesel has a slight bit more harsh ride (so slight it's not worth mentioning almost), but the reduction in road noise makes it more pleasant. It's really had to compare given so many different variables here. The '11 2LT's did not have the standard stiffer suspension that the '12 and subsequent 2LTs do, and the diesel has as stiffer suspension and different tires. Plus, I ran my tires on my 2LT at about 35 lbs, and the tires on the diesel are currently inflated to 40 lbs. However, the diesel is also much heavier. Add in the fact that the suspension is brand new, and it's really hard to compare. No complaints, however.
-This morning I had a chance to try out the aux electric heater. OAT was about 25 and I had good heat within a minute of starting the car; very pleased.
-Small thing, but driver's power seat has much better range of motion it seems than my '11 did.
-The new blind-spot detection system is super slick. I love the little lights in the mirrors that passively light up whenever someone is in your blind-spot. Maybe I'm still hung up on the new car, but so far it seems helpful yet unobtrusive. Time will tell.
-Still learning the infotainment system, but the system just works so much better than it used to. It bears resemblance to the infotainment system I was familiar with on a family member's 2010 GMC Terrain, however, it has been vastly improved to be far more user friendly and much more responsive. The touch screen works very well and does not require much pressure (the one on the GMC I used required heavy pressure to operate).
-Even including my inefficient, varied throttle driving, I averaged nearly 51 mpg on the drive home from the dealer on a brand new engine. Granted, that is the computer numbers, not pump verified yet, but even if that number is 5% off, it is still impressive.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to this car.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

OMgerd you HAVE to try 93 octane it's so much better performing, oh and change your spark plugs to colder range coppers either autolite or NGK and....oh right never mind 

So is there a tune for the diesel? Is it turbo diesel or normally aspirated? If it's turbo what's the PSI? Are are so curious!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your impressions/comparison and CONGRATS!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

still havent met anyone that knew chevy made a diesel


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> still havent met anyone that knew chevy made a diesel


Yeah me neither. Everybody I tell about the car is really surprised.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

sedanman said:


> So is there a tune for the diesel? Is it turbo diesel or normally aspirated? If it's turbo what's the PSI? Are are so curious!


Are these serious questions? I am so confused! 

But just in case you don't want to read anything else in the Diesel forum, the answers are:

Yes
Turbo
23psi


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Good thing you didn't keep the spare wheel from the 11 as the stud pattern on the diesel is 115mm compared to 105mm on other Cruze models. Congratulations, you will find that this is one of those cars that the longer you own it the more you grow to like it. I bought mine in August 2012 and have "O" problems so far.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats on your new ride!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new Cruze TD Panjet!! That's exciting! :clap:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the new diesel!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

nice choice on the diesel you will love it.
we have over 11K on ours and its awesome.

swapping spark plugs really--- we dont need no stinky spark plugs!
spark plugs mean lower mpg, lower resale value, less power and no cool factor!!

hail to the new sedan diesel king---cruze


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new Diesel!!


----------

